# Jobs- Yays & Nays



## BCBeccabae (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey ladies 
I'm not sure if this topic has already been touched on or not, but I was hoping for some opinions on different job options.

I'm sure the vast majority of you know that standing on your feet for hours on end while being a bigger girl isn't exactly a fun endeavor.
While I know that work isn't exactly supposed to be 'fun', I was wondering if anyone has found any particular lines of work that don't seem to be entirely exhausting/painful.

The most obvious would probably be desk/secretary jobs where you're able to sit the majority of the day. Are there any other lines of work that allows you to sit at any point during your shifts?

I'm probably just being a baby, but I worked at Target's food court for a good year and the way my feet felt after hours of being on them is not something I desire to feel again on a regular basis.

So, any opinions/experience on the subject?

Also, on the chance of having to just suck it up, does anyone have any recommendations for the feet/pain? 

Thank yous! <3


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 18, 2011)

Hairstyling and esthetics has been a field that I see many bigger girls go into without any problems. You could sit between appointments, and in esthetics shops, you often sit for your work. And you get to spread beauty


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 18, 2011)

What do you have a degree in or what degree are you pursuing right now? That might be a starting point for jobs you can/will do right now or short term future.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 18, 2011)

I worked retail so I feel your pain- as many of us do lol. I remember a thread like this on here a while ago, and I think that was the first time I really felt like it wasn't just me, that other big girls understood the pains associated with working on your feet and being big. I swear I used to think I was just being a baby about standing, but I really feel it is more difficult and painful for fat woman. At the end of my 8 hour shift I would be in so much pain I couldn't move. I remember I would take a few bathroom breaks just to sit on the toilet lol.

I have also worked as a receptionist and I can tell you going from retail to that was SO much better. Like night and day. Assuming you have a degree, or are pursing a degree, there are a lot of jobs out there that will allow you the opportunity to sit down. Working with computer, IT for example. If you don't have a degree, working in a call center, telemarketing work etc would be less physically draining and keep you off your feet (Though I can't guarantee you that you won't want to bang your head against the keyboard lol) 

Stay away from retail! Generally any kind of job that is more on the blue collar end (requires physical labor) is going to be more daunting for a fat girl and require more time on your feet obviously. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 18, 2011)

" Are there any other lines of work that allows you to sit at any point during your shifts? "

I have worked retail jobs where I could sit now and then. The jobs still required me to stand and walk around while assisting customers on the sales floor, stocking merchandise, and tidying up sales displays. But, I wasn't on my feet for the entire shift. All of those stores were independently owned though, and I think that makes a difference. But, those jobs are hard to come by because it's usually a matter of knowing somebody to get them. 

This is the big issue for me right now. I would love to work part-time, but would have to be able to do most of my work sitting down and am just not finding anything in my area that would allow me to (that I am qualified for). I can't justify the expense of a commute for part-time, and part-time is really all I have the stamina to do right now. So, it's just a waiting game until something comes along.

Tracy


----------



## sw33tness3 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm right there with you BCBecca. I, too, am looking for that ever elusive job/career that doesn't require hours and hours of standing on your feet. I've only worked for Walmart and cashiering at gas stations and I've yet to find the right pair of shoes to wear so that my feet aren't killing me at the end of every shift. I took a lot of ibuprofen for the pain.. it helped some but the pain was still there. I've applied for several secretarial/office positions but noone will give me a chance since I don't have that kind of experience I guess. But I really think its because I don't have a certain last name. I live in a small town/rural area so you know how that goes. Anyways I don't have any advice or recommendations just wanted to let you know that I understand.

Fallenangel.. I would take lots of bathroom breaks too! lol That little bit of time spent sitting helped sooo much.


----------



## penguin (Jul 18, 2011)

My last job was in a call centre (inbound, customer care for a mobile phone company), and when I go back to work it will most likely be in another call centre. I really liked it, it was much better than retail, as you never had to touch the product or look at the customer, and you got to sit down all day. Though I did do a lot of running around as supervisor, answering questions from the agents, but it's still a pretty good job I think.


----------



## BCBeccabae (Jul 19, 2011)

As I was reading though these, I just thought of receptionist type jobs.
I don't think anybody mentioned em yet.
At the hair salon I go to, I see their receptionists sitting behind the counters while they take the appointments and what not. They also do other things around the salon, but for at least partial sitting during the shift, it's something to consider. 



CarlaSixx said:


> Hairstyling and esthetics has been a field that I see many bigger girls go into without any problems. You could sit between appointments, and in esthetics shops, you often sit for your work. And you get to spread beauty


Ohhhh, I didn't even think about esthetics 
Or other careers along the lines of beauty.
I have a friend who's a hairstylist and says she literally cries every night when she gets home because the pain is so bad. Then again, it probably greatly depends on how booked you are/where you work.
I'll look into both of em  thanks lady



ashmamma84 said:


> What do you have a degree in or what degree are you pursuing right now? That might be a starting point for jobs you can/will do right now or short term future.


Well, I'm not actually going to school right now. I'm planning on starting either fall or winter quarter, and I'm going back and forth with journalism or fashion design. Both would be relatively less intense than a lot of jobs in terms of physical labor/standing all day, I'm just not sure where I could try and get a job in the meantime. 



Fallenangel2904 said:


> I worked retail so I feel your pain- as many of us do lol. I remember a thread like this on here a while ago, and I think that was the first time I really felt like it wasn't just me, that other big girls understood the pains associated with working on your feet and being big. I swear I used to think I was just being a baby about standing, but I really feel it is more difficult and painful for fat woman. At the end of my 8 hour shift I would be in so much pain I couldn't move. I remember I would take a few bathroom breaks just to sit on the toilet lol.
> 
> I have also worked as a receptionist and I can tell you going from retail to that was SO much better. Like night and day. Assuming you have a degree, or are pursing a degree, there are a lot of jobs out there that will allow you the opportunity to sit down. Working with computer, IT for example. If you don't have a degree, working in a call center, telemarketing work etc would be less physically draining and keep you off your feet (Though I can't guarantee you that you won't want to bang your head against the keyboard lol)
> 
> ...


Ahhh, that does not sound fun. The bathroom breaks is indeed a good idea though, ahahah. I'll keep that in mind if I ever have to get a job as such. 

I've worked in a call center before, and it was a LOT less stressful compared to the more physical job. Everyday I went to Target I was anxious not because of the job itself, but because of how I knew I was going to feel afterwards. The only thing is that with most call centers, telemarketing, etc (beyond them being irritating as hell, haha ), they're mostly all full time, and that's not what I'm looking for for the time being. If I can find a good opportunity one, I might just go for it again, though.

I'm thinking I'm going to try and avoid retail as much as I can. I'm a little bit discouraged because I've always thought working at one of the makeup counters in Macy's (Benefit or Mac, in particular) or a place like Ulta, possibly even Starbucks/coffee stands (tips!), but those all sound as much fun as Target in regards to pain. haha :3
thanks so much for you reply, though 
it sounds like youre out of retail now?? I'm glad you're not hurtin' anymore! 



Tracyarts said:


> " Are there any other lines of work that allows you to sit at any point during your shifts? "
> 
> I have worked retail jobs where I could sit now and then. The jobs still required me to stand and walk around while assisting customers on the sales floor, stocking merchandise, and tidying up sales displays. But, I wasn't on my feet for the entire shift. All of those stores were independently owned though, and I think that makes a difference. But, those jobs are hard to come by because it's usually a matter of knowing somebody to get them.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I feel like I've seen people be more laidback/relaxed in independent/local stores. In a lot of the antique stores, or boutiques. I agree, since they are independently owned they're probably already going to have the amount of staff they need, and if not, they'll probably hire someone in the family, or that they know, etc instead of taking a bunch of applications/resumes and what not.
Are there any secretary jobs around where you are? I would recommend call centers, too, but those seem to be full time mainly. 
I know that there's also jobs that you can do from home, but I've been too lazy to actually thoroughly look into the options. Seems like another thing to consider. 

Either way, I wish you luck in your search. I'm sure something will pop up here or there. Just keep your eye out 



sw33tness3 said:


> I'm right there with you BCBecca. I, too, am looking for that ever elusive job/career that doesn't require hours and hours of standing on your feet. I've only worked for Walmart and cashiering at gas stations and I've yet to find the right pair of shoes to wear so that my feet aren't killing me at the end of every shift. I took a lot of ibuprofen for the pain.. it helped some but the pain was still there. I've applied for several secretarial/office positions but noone will give me a chance since I don't have that kind of experience I guess. But I really think its because I don't have a certain last name. I live in a small town/rural area so you know how that goes. Anyways I don't have any advice or recommendations just wanted to let you know that I understand.
> 
> Fallenangel.. I would take lots of bathroom breaks too! lol That little bit of time spent sitting helped sooo much.



Ugh. Walmart. I know a lot of bigger friends who work there and I feel so bad because I have a feeling they work you harder/you're doing work consistently with few rests in between compared to a lot of other big chain stores. I think Dr Soles helped me just a little bit, but yeah, pain killers were basically the best option. 
Ahhh I'm sorry about that. D: Small towns are especially hard because if you want to move in order to find a better job/opportunity, you need a moderately good paying job that gives a decent amount of hours to begin with, and like you said..unless you have an in or experience (and how are you going to get experience without experience),then it's difficult to find.
I wish you luck, though. I'm not going to say I'm glad you understand, seeing as it's the topic of pain, but thanks for sharing that you feel.<3



penguin said:


> My last job was in a call centre (inbound, customer care for a mobile phone company), and when I go back to work it will most likely be in another call centre. I really liked it, it was much better than retail, as you never had to touch the product or look at the customer, and you got to sit down all day. Though I did do a lot of running around as supervisor, answering questions from the agents, but it's still a pretty good job I think.



I worked at Whirlpool's call center and it was entirely better than working in retail. I definitely agree. Most of my bosses/sups seemed like they thoroughly enjoyed their job, too. So it was cool.
Again, only thing is the part time vs full time issue with the call centers, as I'm going to be going to school soon, but it's something I'm still considering.
Especially since you've confirmed  thank yous


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jul 19, 2011)

This thread makes me feel a lot better. I also thought I was just being a whiny bitch by being in A LOT of pain by the end of a standing-up shift, so it's good to hear I'm not the only fat girl who struggles. There's an 'I'm 500lbs but can out perform any skinny' attitude floating around Dims, so it's refreshing to find people actually admitting they DO suffer for their fat; that it happens.

I have a degree, but the way things stood and the way I felt at the end of university, I just wanted a simple job rather than a career. Of course, simple, low-paid jobs are the physically demanding ones, and I never did come across a sedentary one when I was searching. Yes, there were admin and secretarial jobs - but none that didn't ask for experience...

I _really _want a new job now. Call centre seems to be the way forward.


----------



## Donna (Jul 19, 2011)

Call centers, customer service, receptionists, switchboard operators, bank tellers and electronic records (usually scanning and mail room) are some of the best entry level jobs that pay fairly well and do not require a degree. Hospital registrars as well, which is mostly a part-time position. Even with the job market being as tight as it is, the hospital corporation I work for has a hard time filling our PT and PRN (as needed) registrar positions. And it's been my experience that call centers offer advancement (it generally takes some time, but you can work your way up and out of a call center)and flexible schedules.


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Jul 20, 2011)

Currently I work in a banquet hall as a server for weddings and such events. While its a physically demanding job, I've found that my feet and legs have gotten used to all the walking in the last few weeks (its only a seasonal summer job). But at the beginning, that first shift back, I just wanted to start screaming I was in so much pain. I thought it was just me because I am the biggest girl who works there but even the really thin/athletic girls will complain about their feet throbbing at the end of an 8 hour shift.

I've found that inserts really helped me. I read somewhere that foot pain is a big support problem. Even running shoes don't have the support stamina to keep you pain free for 8+ hours on your feet. I got these awesome Dr. Scholls 16 hr inserts and for 7.99 they work wonders! I feel such a difference when I wear them. My feet still hurt but not that crushing, if I don't sit down I'm going to start screaming pain. I've also found rocking back and forth while you stand helps. Or standing on one leg and putting the other foot subtly on the wall behind you so the pressure is moved from area to area and not constant. The other seasoned veterans at my job have been in the catering biz for years and they always say crocs are the best. They're soft with support and light so your legs dont get tired from lugging them around. I havent personally tried them but if I return next summer I might make the investment. Oh and the other shoe that got rave reviews was surprisingly the sketchers easytones. Not just for their toning ability but also because they have a lot of arch support and cushion on the bottom. I've seen girls come into 9 hour wedding shifts in shoes that could be slippers. They're half my size and crying way more about the pain than I was at the end. The right shoes are essential.

On another note, I just started a retail job. Even though the shifts are shorter I find my feet hurting more there (partially because I opt to wear cute shoes instead of my sneakers from my other job) but I think pain in the legs and feet is exasperated more by standing instead of walking. When I'm moving and busy I notice the pain a lot less and even at the end of the night it's not as bad as when I've just been standing somewhere for hours on end.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 20, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> This thread makes me feel a lot better. I also thought I was just being a whiny bitch by being in A LOT of pain by the end of a standing-up shift, so it's good to hear I'm not the only fat girl who struggles. There's an 'I'm 500lbs but can out perform any skinny' attitude floating around Dims, so it's refreshing to find people actually admitting they DO suffer for their fat; that it happens.


Oh, god, no. The summer after college I worked as a cashier at a big grocery store chain, and I was probably about 280 lbs. at the time (I'm 5'11") and in my early twenties, but it was absolute hell. I still remember the pain in my feet at the end of a shift, the constant attempts to shift my weight and relieve at least one of my feet for a few seconds, and how much I'd absolutely dread going to work every day. I think standing in place tends to be much harder on our bodies than walking. At my size now, there is no freaking way I could do a job like that; desk job all the way. 

It's probably worth adding (to everyone!) that with desk jobs, it's very important to get up and move periodically, to watch your posture, and to move your feet around every few minutes (there are even little exercises you can do beneath your desk), to aid circulation and keep your muscles from stiffening while you work.


----------



## lovelocs (Jul 20, 2011)

Standing hurts, standing in bad shoes really really hurts and can cause serious issues. For anyone. If you have a job that requires standing, make sure your shoes are high quality and well fitting, and that your socks are the right size, too, and have non-binding tops. I am currently finishing up my massage program, and recently got some of them there round bottomed shoes that they're making ($10 whim from K-Mart). They are ugly as homemade sin, but my back didn't hurt one bit. 
Also, if you are going to be sitting, make sure that your desk and chair are adjusted for your height and the "flow" of your desk space makes sense. Sitting can cause circulation issues, and puts much more pressure on your lower spine than walking (standing is a special hell). Also, be aware of your posture, and how you're holding your body. I've worked desk and I've worked on my feet, and honestly, even as a big girl- 260 @ 5'9"- I prefer working on my feet. Then again, I'm beginning to recognize that I'm squirrely as all git out.


----------



## cherrysprite (Jul 20, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> ... I remember I would take a few bathroom breaks just to sit on the toilet lol. ...



LOL...I totally did this when I used to work retail. I look long "sit breaks" on the toilet, and I always wondered if my coworkers thought I had some sort of bowel or bladder issue.


----------



## Tania (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree that if you're working on your feet, it's best to be able to move around. I'm a college professor now, which involves hours of standing during lecture/class discussions - sometimes 3-4 hours at a stretch with one brief break. To stave off sore hips, I pace, dance, and do fake soft-shoes and tapdances during class to keep myself from freezing up. I'm hyperactive to begin with, though, which probably has a lot to do with it.

Honestly, the best "foot" job ever was working as an attractions hostess at Disneyland, because there was such a variety of movement at all the different stations in our rotation, some of which involved sitting quietly in the back of the Opera House auditorium while Great Moments With Mr. Lincoln played. Even after a six hour shift, I rarely felt beat. And I was much heavier then than I am now!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 20, 2011)

When you find the comfy shoes, buy at least two pairs. You shouldn't wear the same shoes two days in a row. You'll be surprised at the difference this makes.

If you have to stand all the time, try to avoid standing on hard surfaces. If you put your time in standing behind a counter, convince your boss to add an extra rug / mat where the majority of standing is done.


----------



## Skye23 (Jul 21, 2011)

Over the years I've had a variety of jobs I worked at, all part time though because I've got Fibro/Cfids and part time is just all I can handle. 

I've worked as a sales clerk at an arts and crafts gallery. That was nice, sit between customers, wide variety of tasks from helping people shop to ringing up purchases, wrapping items, sweeping up etc. Standing outside and holding the leash for a society matron and keeping an eye on Yippy while she shopped - less so. Babysitting children in our play area while their Mother's shopped, that was ok most of the time. 

Right now I have a part time elected secretary job with a local municipality. I do a lot of document preparation, take notes at meetings, answer questions via phone and email. The bonus of this job is nobody wants it. The downside is it pays a stipend which isn't large although if you figure out the hours required for wages paid its pretty good. Now if I could get 4 more jobs like it I'd be doing well. 

I also sell stuff at craft shows, I make gourmet food items and candy and take them to the local craft fairs during the summer and Christmas seasons. Lot of work there, and much of it is hard work. Nothing like churning through a 30lb candy order the week before Christmas. Like most start ups you don't really end up with a ton of money but I really like hearing my repeat customers talk about how much they love my food. Perfect job for someone who loves food and feeding people. :eat2:


----------



## Deacone (Jul 25, 2011)

I think I've been quite lucky in this department. I work in retail, but it's a newsagents, and I've worked there for nearly 5 years. I'm great behind the till so i get stuck there, and I'm allowed to sit on magazine boxes which are stacked up. (2 seems to be the perfect height for me). My boss doesn't mind me doing it at all.

Also i'm a make up artist so i get to sit down a lot when painting and making up people. I can stand for long times but I can't do it every day.


----------



## lozonloz (Jul 26, 2011)

ATM I'm doing work experience in an office, and I have to say that although it's much better than being on your feet all day (I did some door to door work before and dear god no the pain the horrible pain and bloody feet), you have to make sure you have a good office chair that supports your weight. I asked for one and got turned down cos I'm on a temporary unpaid placement (though seeing as the guy is getting approximately 240 hours of free work out of me, I don't see why that's unreasonable) , but if you get a paying job then insist on one.

I have had a major back incident just from sitting all day in a chair that doesn't support me. Its much worse if I sit down for too long. It's best if you don't have a supportive chair to get up and roam the office once an hour, even if its just popping to the loo or strolling to the water cooler. Your back will love you.

If your boss objects tell them that your health and well being is reflected in your work. The few hundred on a proper chair will come back quickly in work output.


----------



## wtchmel (Jul 28, 2011)

I've always worked on my feet for the last 30 years. And i've suffered for it over the years. Standing idle is theeeee worst thing for your feet, back, knees, you name it. For the last 20 years i worked in restaurants, so i was always walking/moving, and it was great. Now I'm unemployed, have been for a month, and i can really tell a difference in my body. That walking/hoofing it i did at work all day was like exercise, and now without it, i feel way less fit. Now, if only i could find a job, i've applied and applied and no bites, it blows, I'm thinking it's my age (mid forties) Not sure what to do, but damn, i haven't done so much sitting in my life, until i got laid off.
SIgh.........rambling, sorry...


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 2, 2011)

I feel your pain, ladies with aching feet! I'm a bar tender and am on my feet for upto 10hrs a day, 5 or 6 times a week. Busy shifts are manageable, because I'm distracted and pacing around, but quieter days where I am mostly just standing can be agony.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh gosh, foot pain, how well do I know thee. I work in L&D and mom baby, and each has its unique challenges for my body mechanics. In L&D I end up somehow, in the heat of the moment, straining my hips or back because I end up stretching, bending and twisting in a weird game of Twister, trying to keep the baby on the monitor while the mom moves around. In Mom Baby, it's my feet that hurt because I walk up and down our floors over and over and over and over again. 

My massage therapist recommended getting a good walking shoe and for me, New Balance in wide width is the ideal shoe. Some of their shoes come in D width which is great, and I find a style I like and buy them en masse at Zappos, and switch them out every three months. When my feet are especially bad I have two different pairs (two different models so they fit differently) that I'll switch between halfway through my 12 hour shifts. 

When I was heavier, I had plantar fasciitis, which has thankfully resolved, because I was in near constant pain from it. However, now I have a plantar fibroma, which is a marble sized and shaped lump in the fascia which feels like I'm constantly walking on a marble. It only hurts at the end of the day, so I need to be sure that my shoes have lots of good padding.

Best job I had for my feet? Customer service rep at Starbucks' catalog department. Worst job for my feet? Standing and replanting seedlings at a greenhouse (though I did love being surrounded by plants).


----------

